# how can I force delete folders



## girart (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

I deleted two folders from my Mac HD, I had to authenticate it before deleting.

Now the folders are in the trash bin, and I can not delete them. Is there a way I can force delete these files? Please, I can use your help.

Thanks


----------



## simbalala (Jun 6, 2008)

What are the folder names and what do they contain?

Answer that and Ill tell you how to remove them.


----------



## barhar (Jun 6, 2008)

01. Launch 'Terminal', in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder.
02. Enter ...

sudo bash

..., and then press the '<return>' key.
03. Enter an administrators' password, and then press the '<return>' key.
04. Enter ...

rm -rf 

... (make sure to press the 'space bar' after the 'f' in 'rm -rf', as in 'rm -rf ').
05. Drag the folder(s) to delete onto the 'Terminal' window.
06. Click once on the 'Terminal' window.
07. Press the '<return>' key.


----------



## girart (Jun 6, 2008)

I tried this as you explained, but nothing happened. the file is still in the trash.

When I typed rm -rf and drag the file in the window, I saw the path of the file then I hit return, nothing.


----------



## simbalala (Jun 6, 2008)

Drag it out of the trash and try it.


----------



## girart (Jun 6, 2008)

I did that too but still nothing


----------



## simbalala (Jun 6, 2008)

Click the folder so it&#8217;s highlighted and then type Command-I.

What are the permissions on that folder?


----------



## girart (Jun 6, 2008)

permissions are system. I changed it to admin and still can't delete. the file in the folder is a HTML file

one more thing. when I try to delete the file alone, I get an error ( cannot be completed because one or more required items cannot be found. error code -43
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## girart (Jun 6, 2008)

one more thing. when I try to delete the file alone, I get an error ( cannot be completed because one or more required items cannot be found. error code -43


----------



## simbalala (Jun 6, 2008)

It's not that Adobe Vietnamese license file is it?


----------



## girart (Jun 6, 2008)

I guess it is. it's in adobe help center folder and there is nothing else in it


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you tried leaving it in the Trash, reboot into Safe Mode (hold down Shift when you hear the startup chime), and then try and delete the files?  See if that works.


----------



## girart (Jun 6, 2008)

To all those who have this problem in the future.

Here is how I was able to delete these folders.

1 copy folders to another drive
2 move the original folders to trash, then empty
3 move the folders you just copied (from 2nd drive) to trash and empty trash.

I don't know if there is a shorter way to delete these files but, this worked for me.

Thanks to Simbalala, nixgeek and barhar for trying to help me out and responding to my post.


----------



## AlexRexR (Jan 31, 2009)

barhar said:


> 01. Launch 'Terminal', in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder.
> 02. Enter ...
> 
> sudo bash
> ...



Worked perfectly for me.  "Nothing Happens"... there's no pop-up to tell me that the file is deleted, but the file is completely erased.

Rex


----------



## griffin5 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks heaps barhar. Good trick with Terminal! Worked fine. Cheers


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you tried "Secure Delete" trash can ? It usually will empty trash on anything. give it a try.
Dickster------------


----------



## shraws (Jan 12, 2017)

barhar said:


> 01. Launch 'Terminal', in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder.
> 02. Enter ...
> 
> sudo bash
> ...



FACT is i tried using all my brains to delete a folder which was an error deleting  ,Finally   i ended up scratching my head  which let me go through this option which worked !!!!! i couldn't believe i had a relieve  making my mind  peaceful n had deep sleep,  thankful for master BRAINS


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 23, 2017)

Try this>>Install, "CCleaner," I have always really liked that cleaner, and run it. Save any cookies first that you do not want to lose under, "Options."

Part of its' cleaning process is it empties out your Trash bin>>>Good Luck!!!


----------

